# Question un peu bete ? Allumé son imac G4



## fxmartin (20 Janvier 2005)

Bonjours @ tous, es ce normal de devoir allumé le imac avec le bouton situé derriere avec toutes les prises de type firewire usb etc.. car je vois pas d'autre moyen ?


----------



## Pomme (20 Janvier 2005)

Pourquoi ne le laisses-tu pas en veille?   Sinon si tu l'éteints vraiment chaque fois,bah,je ne vois pas trop d'autres solutions!


----------



## fxmartin (20 Janvier 2005)

c'est marent ça Apple pense a tout et le bouton d'allumage derriere... sur les Imac G3 ct en façade c'etait beaucoup plus simple la j'avou ils on du avoir un probleme autrement je ne vois pas d'autre solution lol en tout cas merci. Je ne le laisse pas en veille car ce n'est pas le mien, c'est ma mere qui s'en sert pour son travail bureautique et cherchai un moyen d'allumé sans avoir a faire le tour du bureau lol @+++


----------



## Zyrol (20 Janvier 2005)

Laisse le en veille.
Moi sinon quand je l'allume, je passe juste le doigt sur le coté, jusqu'à trouver le bouton au toucher, sa surface "accroche" plus le doigt. 

C'est un coup à prendre.


----------



## jujumacosx (20 Janvier 2005)

Salut ! Je possede un eMac 1,25 GHZ depuis Octobre et même de nos jours Apple n'a pas pensé au bouton en facade, alors j'ai mis le clavier de mon G3 B&B qui a un bouton d'allumage au dessus mais il nr fonctione pas sur L'eMac , aussi je le laisse pas en veille l'éléctricité est troop cher .
mais bon à par le défaut du bouton les Mac sont des Super Ordi


----------



## fxmartin (20 Janvier 2005)

Ben dison que ma mere s'en sert pas tout les jour donc ce serait bete de le laisser en veille plus de 24H...


----------



## Pomme (20 Janvier 2005)

fxmartin a dit:
			
		

> Ben dison que ma mere s'en sert pas tout les jour donc ce serait bete de le laisser en veille plus de 24H...



tu sais c'est fait pour, le miens est tout le temps en veille,sauf quand je m'absente plus de 2 jours...


----------



## fxmartin (20 Janvier 2005)

Merci de vos réponse en tout cas


----------



## fabillot (21 Janvier 2005)

Le bouton situé à l'arrière, c'est surtout pour une question d'esthetisme.
Pour l'allumer, y a qu'à tendre un peu le bras, c'est tout !!


----------



## gaetan (21 Janvier 2005)

Cela dit, c'est un peu bête de la part d'Apple de ne pas avoir conservé le bouton d'allumage sur le clavier : c'est logiquement l'endroit le plus accessible et le plus pratique. La mise en veille consomme de l'électricité et si vous n'êtes pas là et qu'il y a un bon orage, ça peut être risqué.


----------



## r e m y (21 Janvier 2005)

Si il y a un orage et une surtension sur ta ligne electrique, que le Mac soit en veille ou étient ne change rien pour lui malheureusement... la seule solution c'est soit une prise anti-foudre, soit de débrancher le Mac.

Sinon pour le bouton à l'arrière, c'est cohérent avec le message d'Apple expliquant qu'un ordi sous OS X est conçu pour ne pas être éteint et juste mis en veille.


----------



## Nico64 (21 Janvier 2005)

D'accord,

Mais dans mon cas je dors dans la même pièce que mon Imac G5, et la Lumière Blanche qui clignote dérange ma copine, n'y a t-il pas un moyen pour supprimer ce clignotement?


----------



## DKO (21 Janvier 2005)

fabillot a dit:
			
		

> Le bouton situé à l'arrière, c'est surtout pour une question d'esthetisme.
> Pour l'allumer, y a qu'à tendre un peu le bras, c'est tout !!


 
Je suis entièrement d'accord, un bouton en façade aurait fait un peu comme une verrue sur cette belle surface plane en plexi ...


----------



## DKO (21 Janvier 2005)

Nico64 a dit:
			
		

> D'accord,
> 
> Mais dans mon cas je dors dans la même pièce que mon Imac G5, et la Lumière Blanche qui clignote dérange ma copine, n'y a t-il pas un moyen pour supprimer ce clignotement?


 
Non par contre tu peux supprimer ta copine    ok je sors :casse:


----------



## daffyb (21 Janvier 2005)

gaetan a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, c'est un peu bête de la part d'Apple de ne pas avoir conservé le bouton d'allumage sur le clavier : c'est logiquement l'endroit le plus accessible et le plus pratique. La mise en veille consomme de l'électricité et si vous n'êtes pas là et qu'il y a un bon orage, ça peut être risqué.


lors des premiers Mac USB il y avait un bouton sur le clavier pour allumer le Mac.
En fait Apple avait "rusé" ou plutot "triché"... car le port USB restait alimenté en permanence. Cela ne fait pas parti des caractéristiaues de l'usb. Voilà pourquoi cette fonction a disparu


----------



## fxmartin (21 Janvier 2005)

Apple pense apple pense enfin des fois il ferai mieu de pas penser, et quand a la lumiere tu met un simple objet devant la nuit ça suffit


----------



## DKO (21 Janvier 2005)

fxmartin a dit:
			
		

> quand a la lumiere tu met un simple objet devant la nuit ça suffit


 
Bien vu c'est moins radical que ma solution


----------



## fxmartin (21 Janvier 2005)

j'ai eu un pc avec un ecran avec un bouton bleu pour l'allumé qui brillait alors j'ai vite trouV la solution
lol


----------



## lolo70 (21 Janvier 2005)

Enfin c'est quand même pas dur de glisser la main derrière pour atteindre le bouton ...


----------



## Nico64 (21 Janvier 2005)

Oui certe! 
même si j'ai un tout petit poste de travail, je vais trouver un tit truc bo!


----------



## Pomme (21 Janvier 2005)

Nico64 a dit:
			
		

> D'accord,
> 
> Mais dans mon cas je dors dans la même pièce que mon Imac G5, et la Lumière Blanche qui clignote dérange ma copine, n'y a t-il pas un moyen pour supprimer ce clignotement?



Tu lui fais faire un demi-tour!    (à ton mac ou à ta copine!)


----------



## Gregg (22 Janvier 2005)

Perso , je laisse mon mac toute les nuits en vieille je met un jaquette de dvd pour cacher cette fichue lumière blanche


----------

